# popcorn ceiling disaster



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have painted this ceiling the same as you did. I have painted close to a thousand of them with very few problems. waynec hit it right on the head. this ceiling was a problem waiting to happen and it happened to you. Sounds like you handled it in a very professional manner and hopefully didn't get hit to hard on the fix. I don't think you were at fault but some times it is better to fix it then fight about it.

Jim


----------

